# pedal car info,please.



## island schwinn (Nov 15, 2013)

a friend just gave me this car.i looked it over real good and it's not a repro.anyone know what it is? i was thinking murray,but that's a shot in the dark.it looks to have been restored many years ago.i need to find tires for it.they're pretty rough.


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 15, 2013)

Here you go mi amigo. 

http://www.speedwaymotors.com/Murray-Comet-Style-Pedal-Car-Red,64003.html

Main page and 16 total with parts etc...

http://www.speedwaymotors.com/Pedal-Car-Restoration-Parts.html?first_answer=1


----------

